# South Jersey RC Field Trial: Open for Entries



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*South Jersey RC Field Trial: Open for Entries, Closes 8/25*

Close: Tuesday August 25, 2009 11:59pm CT 
Held: 09/4/2009 - 09/6/2009 
Locattion: Assunpink WMA, Robbinsville, NJ; Budd's Bogs, Vincentown, NJ
Enter at: www.retrieverentry.com

Hope to see you there.

P.S. Please note, the postcard includes the wrong dates for the Derby and the Q. The Derby will start on Friday and the Q will start on Saturday.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

We're going to provide updates on callbacks using Twitter and post the results on RetrieverEntry.com. You can follow the event on Twitter and receive updates on your phone. 

Twitter account name: SJRCFall2009
Twitter URL: http://twitter.com/SJRCFall2009

Set up a free Twitter account. Click on the URL above and then click on the "follow" link. You'll be able to follow the results on your Twitter account. If you want the updates sent to your phone, go into Settings and then Devices and check the box. (Note: these updates will count against the number of messages you have in your plan.)

Do let us know if having updates sent to your phone is useful!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool, now I just have to figure out how to use twitter.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I would use the service. Let us know when you want us to sign up. Would stop having to call around (you) for call backs. Thanks


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Reminder: entries close tonight 11:59 CT


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

What the heck is a twitter?
Pete


----------



## Rodger Armstrong (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it too early to know the location of the stakes?
Thanks, 
Rodger


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

On Friday and Saturday all stakes will be held in close proximity to Don Driggers' house (Field Trial Headquarters). The address is 1267 Old York Road, Trenton. We'll have the stakes signed from there.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Twitter can be used to send "tweets," 140 character text messages to/from your phone. We're experimenting with it as a way to communicate results and callbacks in a way that's easier than accessing RTF on your phone. You can also read the messages on the club website: www.southjerseyrc.com


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> We're going to provide updates on callbacks using Twitter and post the results on RetrieverEntry.com. You can follow the event on Twitter and receive updates on your phone.
> 
> Twitter account name: SJRCFall2009
> Twitter URL: http://twitter.com/SJRCFall2009
> ...


Working A-OK Josie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I would still like to see news, callbacks and results posted here on RTF. 
For some of us our corporate net access blocks sites like twitter so it's not really useful.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I can tell you is that the Open did not finish the first series....Actually it is land marks with a land blind so 2 series. Not sure but probably about 25-30 dogs left to run.
________
Vaporite Solo


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Just posted on Twitter 2 minutes ago: Derby results: 1st 8, 2nd: 5, 3rd: 6, 4th:17, RJ:7, Jams:2, 9, 10, 11, 12, 16 Congrats to all


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter: Amateur: triple w/ 2 retired thrown down a treeline with wipe out flyer


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Heard the Q is getting some answers. Understand it is a triple with 1 retired. 10-12 dogs have run so far. Some say it would make a good amateur test.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

from Twitter:
87 degrees. Hot, hot, hot
43 minutes ago from txt 

Q 1st series. Indented triple, long flyer right gun retired.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter:
Open 3rd: WB at Driggers' house starts w/#16
about 3 hours ago from txt 

Open CBs to 3rd (25):2, 9, 10, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 29, 30, 32, 33, 40, 45, 47, 49, 55, 56, 58, 63, 74, 76, 79, 83
about 3 hours ago from txt


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter:
Q to 3rd: 4, 5, 8, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 21, 22, 23, 27, 28, 34

1 minute ago from txt


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open CBs to 4th(17): 2, 9, 16, 22, 23, 30, 32, 33, 40, 49, 56, 58, 63, 74, 76, 79, 87


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur CBs to 3rd (17): 3, 6, 7, 14, 18, 21, 28, 35, 37, 39, 41, 44, 45, 46, 56, 57, 59


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

lbbuckler said:


> Amateur CBs to 3rd (17): 3, 6, 7, 14, 18, 21, 28, 35, 37, 39, 41, 44, 45, 46, 56, 57, 59


How is it the Retriever Entry only shows 50 entries for the Amateur but 56, 57 and 59 were called back?


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been at the trial all weekend and have the catalog in front of me. It has 61 dog in the amateur.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> How is it the Retriever Entry only shows 50 entries for the Amateur but 56, 57 and 59 were called back?


It shows 61 in the amateur
https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=4


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am only reposting what Josie puts on Twitter. Unable to attend, so I thought I'd follow from home and repost for those that are unable to get twitter updates.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter:
Open, amateur + qualifying all at Budds Bogs today
43 minutes ago from txt


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter:
Am 3rd: tight (long-short) double WB, crosswind
4 minutes ago from txt 

Open 4th: Quad (L-R-L-RF) w/3 retired
30 minutes ago from txt


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

From Twitter:

Am 4th: triple w/ 2 retireds in a gravel pit. Nice marks + nice throws by bird boys Don Driggers on long bird + Ken Neil on middle bird
about 1 hour ago from txt


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Bart and RUBY on Winning the OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Open results: 1st:16 2nd: 87 3rd:79 4th;33 RJ;23 Jams: 29, 32, 40, 58,63, 74, 76

Am results: 1st: 21, 2nd: 7, 3rd: 39, 4th: 3, RJ: 18, Jam: 46
6 minutes ago from txt 

Mike Couto takes 1st and 2nd!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbb (Aug 31, 2009)

Have not heard yet about the AM other than 1st 2nd, good luck Mike and Pink, you two looked great this weekend!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Job well done Bart!!!!!

Congrats to Justin for a 3rd in the Q and a RJ to Charlie and Tucker
Great dogs, great work, Awesome rewards


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Does anyone have the full pacement numbers from the Q?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Coutu and Onyx for first place in the AM and also congrats on your second place with Loppy along with a RJ in the open.

What a weekend!!!

yahoo!!

Paula


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

labraiser said:


> Does anyone have the full pacement numbers from the Q?



22- Folly Cove's Cosmic Charlee ( Charlee ) Randy Bohn Virginia Sislane- First 
13- CK's Lone Star ( Loner ) Marion Boulton Stroud- Second 
4- Piney Glens Tonka JH( Luke ) Justin Aimone- Third 
16- Redgate's Citation ( Ticket ) Paul Brown, Karen Brown- Fourth 
23- Whiskey Creek's Mr Tucker ( Tucker ) Charlie DeMatteo- Reserve Jam 
14- Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It ( Willie ) Jeff Lyons & Madelyn Yelton Jam 
21- Piankapank Petey ( Petey ) Jeffrey Stoneman Walter Bundy- Jam


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Final results (except for scratches) are up on RetrieverEntry.com. Will update scratches on Tuesday.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

On behalf of South Jersey Retriever club I would like to thank all our club members and workers for giving up their weekend and making our trial once again a success! I would also like to thank the land owners for allowing use of their property. All the judges did a great job!!! Thanks to all of them!!!! Congratulations to all of the handlers who placed and also thanks to all the handlers who came and ran their dogs to make this weekend such a pleasure.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks to: Davey, Josie, Don, Phyllis and all the workers, gunners, judges and land owners, you folks worked hard and put on a nice event.

David Barrow


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Winner Ruby


----------

